

OLPC's creepy and inappropriate John Lennon ad - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/29/olpcs-creepy-and-inappropriate-john-lennon-ad/

======
sspencer
Wow, that is almost unbelievably creepy.

I can't even really put my finger on why it disturbs me so much, but it
definitely does. It certainly does not make me want to donate to OLPC, even
though I find their efforts very noble and worthwhile.

As the poster mentioned, almost anything would have been better than a creepy
redub.

